# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Настройка firewall для 1с предприятие 8,3 файловая

## serghei7530

Какие хосты требуется открыть в firewall для корректной работы 1с со всеми сервисами? В логах было обращение на эти сайты, открыл. Но после все равно ошибка остается и связь не проходит. Есть информация как корректно настроить firewall для 1с или как реализовать через proxi? Помогите.

portal-monitor.1c.ru
news.webits.1c.ru
update-api.1c.ru
classifier-repository.1c.ru
directbank.1c.ru
npchk.nalog.ru
assessment.1c.ru

----------


## Konor18

> Какие хосты требуется открыть в firewall для корректной работы 1с со всеми сервисами? В логах было обращение на эти сайты, открыл. Но после все равно ошибка остается и связь не проходит. Есть информация как корректно настроить firewall для 1с или как реализовать через proxi? Помогите.
> 
> portal-monitor.1c.ru
> news.webits.1c.ru
> update-api.1c.ru
> classifier-repository.1c.ru
> directbank.1c.ru
> npchk.nalog.ru
> assessment.1c.ru


https://its.1c.ru/db/bguservicedoc#content:383:1

есть статья на итс по настройке прокси

----------


## serghei7530

У меня нет доступа в итс. Можете переслать статью?

----------


## Konor18

> У меня нет доступа в итс. Можете переслать статью?


Возьмите демодоступ на неделю.

----------


## serghei7530

К сожалению требуется активация продукта под новой учеткой что бы просмотреть инструкцию

----------


## Konor18

> К сожалению требуется активация продукта под новой учеткой что бы просмотреть инструкцию


Можете с десяток учёток завести - их никто не проверяет.

----------


## serghei7530

Да нет. И в пробный период не посмотреть.

----------


## serghei7530

Вот скрин
1сСнимок.JPG

----------


## Konor18

> Вот скрин
> 1сСнимок.JPG


https://its.1c.ru/db/bsp313doc#content:2054:hdoc

эта ссылка должна сработать - это всё БСПшные штуки

----------


## serghei7530

Спасибо.

----------

